# Gute Werkstatt in HH?



## manfred01 (25. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand evtl. eine empfehlenswerte Werkstatt in HH, denen ich meine alten Tune-Naben zum Lagertausch anvertrauen kann (möchte sie nicht extra einschicken)? Altona und Umgebung wären ideal, weiter weg ist auch ok. Bin dankbar für einen Tipp.


----------



## Folki (3. Juni 2010)

CNC in der Stresemannstraße genießt wohl einen ganz guten Ruf!

Aber scheinbar sind die am Ende! 
Jedenfalls sind Ladengeschäft und Werkstatt seit geraumer Zeit mit zunächst einleuchtenden (Inventur), dann vorgeschobenen (Systemumstellung) und nun ohne Angabe von Gründen geschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rescue diver (3. Juni 2010)

Folki schrieb:


> CNC in der Stresemannstraße genießt wohl einen ganz guten Ruf!
> 
> Aber scheinbar sind die am Ende!
> Jedenfalls sind Ladengeschäft und Werkstatt seit geraumer Zeit mit zunächst einleuchtenden (Inventur), dann vorgeschobenen (Systemumstellung) und nun ohne Angabe von Gründen geschlossen!



Oooooooooooooooohps, Schade das zu hören.

Habe seinerzeit wirklich gute Erfahrungen bei Christoph Nies gemacht.


----------



## hasenheide (3. Juni 2010)

Bei CNC wurden auch schon weniger gute Erfahrungen mit der Werkstatt gemacht...
Generell konzentriert Christoph sich jetzt wohl aufs online-Geschäft.

Alteingesessen und verlässlich: *von Hacht* in der Breitenfelder Str.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2010)

Ansonsten ein wenig raus aus HH hier hin: www.fahrradprofi.info

Ist mit Tune gut ausgerüstet und technisch topfit!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (3. Juni 2010)

von Hacht kann ich nicht empfehlen. Super hochnäsig wurde ich bei meiner Rep-Anfrage mit meinem Bergamont abgewiesen, weil ich kein Stevens, sondern eben ein Konkurenzbike fahre.


----------



## hasenheide (3. Juni 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> von Hacht kann ich nicht empfehlen. Super hochnäsig wurde ich bei meiner Rep-Anfrage mit meinem *Bergamont* abgewiesen, weil ich kein Stevens, sondern eben ein Konkurenzbike fahre.



Irgendwie doof, aber bei einer *Hamburger* Konkurrenzmarke für mich auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar.

Dennoch können die Jungs in der Werkstatt meiner Erfahrung nach was.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (3. Juni 2010)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Irgendwie doof, aber bei einer *Hamburger* Konkurrenzmarke für mich auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar.


Irgendwie doof, aber durchausnachvollziehbar ist lediglich, dass ich niemals mein Geld in ein Stevens investieren werde.


hasenheide schrieb:


> BTT:
> Den Fahrradprofi kann ich auch empfehlen. Guter Service und kompetente Wekstatt.


----------



## hasenheide (3. Juni 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Irgendwie doof, aber durchausnachvollziehbar ist lediglich, dass ich niemals mein Geld in ein Stevens investieren werde.
> [quote.=hasenheide;7225887]



Das mit dem zitieren musst Du wohl noch mal üben...

Ein Stevens Bike würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, aber ging es bisher darum?


----------



## rescue diver (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werfe mal MSP in´s Rennen.

http://www.msp-bikes.de/

Da dürfte auch Olli gerne mal mit seinem Bergamont aufschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin

Gerade am 12.03 neu eröffnet....

http://www.kingcycles.de/

Excellenter Schrauber in der Werkstatt und einen lockeren Scheff,der ne Menge Erfahrung&Kontakte hat!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (4. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, einen Shop in dem noch niemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wird es nicht geben! 

Auch bei v. Hacht und MSP sind die Meinungen zweigeteilt! 

Kingcycles werde ich mal probieren, da ich bisher noch keinen Shop kenne den ich vorbehaltlos weiterempfehlen kann.

Obwohl, wenn die sich beim Tagesgeschäft soviel Mühe geben wie bei ihrer Homepage sollte ich mir das wohl nochmal überlegen


----------



## Pulsdriver76 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Jungs von Kingcycles auch nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.
Ohne Termine einen 24 Stunden Service ist in Hamburg wohl echt selten.
meine empfehlung  http://www.kingcycles.de

Gruß Kai


----------



## Deleted 163458 (4. Juni 2010)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Das mit dem zitieren musst Du wohl noch mal üben...
> 
> Ein Stevens Bike würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, aber ging es bisher darum?


Oh, sieh an, wir haben einen Klug*******r im Forum !
Dann will ich auch mal. Das Zitieren wird groß geschrieben!!!

Nein, es ging um das Verhalten der Werkstatt, die Du in so hohen Tönen lobst. Wer so großkotzig ist, nur Räder aus eigenem Hause zu insten, wird vermutlich auch den Threateröffner unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause schicken. Allein aus diesem Grund ist eine solche Werkstatt nicht zu empfehlen. Zudem habe ich mit meiner Anmerkung lediglich mein Unverständnis über ein solches Vorgehen geäußert/äußern wollen. Schließlich dürfte auch dem Dümmsten klar sein, dass ich mit einer guten Werkstattleistung (auch an Fremdrädern) Kunden binde. Sei es für weitere Reparaturarbeiten oder aber für etwaige Neuanschaffungen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Juni 2010)

Folki schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einen Shop in dem noch niemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wird es nicht geben!
> 
> Auch bei v. Hacht und MSP sind die Meinungen zweigeteilt!
> 
> ...




MoinMoin

Das stimmt wohl!
Zu Erfahrungen,ganz gleich ob gut oder schlecht,gehören ja auch immer zwei Seiten oder?
Sieh es mal so,der Focus liegt ganz klar beim Kunden und dem Tagesgeschäft,eben nicht bei der Gestaltung der Homepage!!
Für letzteres brauchst ja auch einen der das macht und das kostet einem gewerblichen nicht zu knapp Geld......da sind bei einer Neueröffnung erst mal andere Dinge wichtig!
Aber ich kann dir aus quasi erster Hand bestätigen,das der Focus ganz klar die Kundenzufriedenheit ist,was man auch an der Ladenathmosphäre spürt+Aufmachung und der geilen Einrichtung sieht,wo gibts z.bspl.schon ne bequeme Couch und frischen Kaffee in einem Bikeladen?
Da kann man sich nur wohlfühlen...so genug Werbung gemacht,schau einfach selbst rein,wirst sehen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Fotocase (2. Juli 2010)

Dann werfe ich mal diesen Laden in die Runde:

www.bike-store-bergedorf.de

Auch ein cooler Laden recht freundlich und mann kann sogar Handeln wenn mann was kauft.


----------



## rescue diver (2. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal diesen Laden in die Runde:
> 
> www.bike-store-bergedorf.de
> 
> Auch ein cooler Laden recht freundlich und mann kann sogar Handeln wenn mann was kauft.



Wo kann MANN das denn nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (2. Juli 2010)

in 99% aller Läden.
Oder es ist Dir nicht aufgefallen weil du immer gleich die creditkarte durchziehst.


----------



## rescue diver (8. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> in 99% aller Läden.
> Oder es ist Dir nicht aufgefallen weil du immer gleich die creditkarte durchziehst.



Nun ja, ich feilsche halt BEVOR ich das tue.


----------



## Folki (10. Juli 2010)

Also, 

ich suche einen Laden in Hamburg der möglichst preiswert ist.
Ich erwarte den niedrigsten Preis der machbar ist, dieser sollte aber noch verhandelbar sein. Außerdem erwarte ich den bestmöglichen Service und Beratung - auch wenn ich nix kaufen will. Dass man mir, auch mit Versender-Bike, einen Soforttermin einräumt ist doch wohl selbstverständlich! 

Schön wäre es dann, wenn mir dieser Laden auch noch auf Kulanz mein Fremdbike repariert - schließlich bindet man so eventuelle Bald-Kunden!


----------

